# Super Bowl Sunday Free Dash Body



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have an offer for anyone that supports Hobby Talk Slots.Just tell me sometime from now to Saturday at 12:00 noon that you are coming to the show and I'll give you a choice of a free Dash Gto or Road Runner.Your choice of colorJust tell me on this post and take a copy of it to the show with your screen name and give it to me at the show.No paper no car.Everyone would say they were from Hobby Talk Slots if I didn't get some kind of proof.I/m just tryng to get more people into the threads and to meet some of the other people that have the same hobby.See you all there.
Tom Stumpf


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom,

Support financially or just posting here?

I might be misunderstanding what you're saying here. Sorry if this comes off as dumb but I want to make sure I understand.

Myself and micyou3 are both going. I'll get him to post on here later to let you know so we abide by the rules. Do I need to IM you or just post here? I don't see that you're asking to be IM'd but do you need personal info or something?

oh do either of these fit on XT's or AFX's? I'm not a real big t-jet guy although I do have a few.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just posting.I like that there are regulars on the site,but I would also like to hear some new ideas .If you don't like t-jets you can pick a 55 convertible.Just tell me here that you we be going.I'll send you a reply and take that to the show Tom


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Tom,

I'm going. As I said micyou3 is going also. I'll get him to post later on. We're coming in from ct. but we'll definitely be there. 

Yes I'd like a 55 convertible then.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Long Island, that's a bit far for me. Keep me in mind if you do anything for the Parsipanny NJ show!

In the mean time GO BIG BLUE!!!!

Jerry


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Jerry.its worth the trip.If you come to the show and can honestly say it wasn't worth the travel,I'll make Bob give you gas money.We have a great time.Car crazies are coming from California,Florida.There will even be some Confederates from Virginia..SLUGGER and Wayne are bring possum stew,thats if Wayne doesnt eat it all.Jim Brennan and Billl Hauk will be bringing grits and we can watch Danny Esposito eat them.Former New Yorker Elliot Dahlberg will be coming home trying to tell us that he is a New York Giants fan.He doesn't want to admit that he is really a Baltimore Ravens fan.Roman Caperna at least has the guts to admit it,even though he said he doesn't do shows anymore.Funny I see him at more shows than ever.He's got a couple of sons who probably just pick him up from the old age home and take him places.Next week it's the zoo.Then there is Doug Keyes who thinks I'm going to let him in my house when he passes through Staten Island.I'm sure his lovely wife will be with him so I guess he'll behave.I think she hits him once in awhile.He probably deserves it.Mike Gootz will be bringing West Virginia moonshine with him.Danny Esposito and I bought over 5,000 cars from him a few years ago.We gave him so much money for the collection that he bought half the state of West Virginia.With real estate values going down he's trying to get the cars back.Ron and Chris Sklenar are coming from Pittsburg.They are trying to pack light so they can drive their new Shelby Mustang.I'm not going to say how Ron likes to hold onto that shifter all the time.They will probably come in the Baby Hummer hoping I'll fill it with New York Bagels.Yeah Right.Bobby Wilson from Philly will be trying to hustle people with his excellent paint jobs.I usually fall for his line of garbage and end up with a few.He tries to get me in trouble with his buddy Pinky Dunlap.He paints pink cars for him and then tells him I made him sell them to me.Bobby is also the major snack supplier to the crowd with his Taystee cakes.I might as well talk about some of the New Jersey crowd while I'm on a roll.Let's start with the old man.Oh you thought I was talking about Henry Harnish.I mean Joe Correa from N.J.Nostaglia hobby.Joe was at this before nostaglia was a word .Joe has an old woodie wagon that he still refers to as the New car.Henry is so old that he thinks the only definition for a woodie is a car.Pete Serroan (aka MR TURQUOISE)is the only person in the world that would move from Hawaii to New Jersey.He blames his mom,but I know her and this was a sacrifice on her part.She was hoping when she moved to N.J. that he would stay in Hawaii.Well he didn't.You remember the movie old Yeller,well Pete is Old Turquoise.Then there is Mario Pisano.They call him the Chief.He thinks it's a compliment.He thinks it's because he's tough like Chief Sitting Bull .They really call him Chief Sitting Bull___t.Then there is Speedy Guy Graziano,Mr 442.Hes quick behind the wheel but slow going into his wallet.He has my buddy Carl on his speed dial to get him out of speeding tickets.Guy you owe Carl a nice steak.I can't knock the great state of New York but I can't go without saying something about Rob:Buds Ho Cars: Budano.Just turn on the movie Goodfellow's and picture Joe Peschi selling slot cars.What do you think I drive slot cars funny,what it cost to much.Take your controller and hooki it up you know where.Rob isn't allowed to have kids birthday parties at his shop anymore.He kept telling the little kids to smell the cake and then Badda Bing the kid would be crying and licking iceing off his face.I can't talk about my best friends in the hobby,Bob Beers,Carl Mendez,Danny Esposito and Freddy DeLise.I rely on them to much.I would have to talk about them in a private e mail.So Jerry ,if you would like to meet all these fun people and have a great time come to the show.If you don't come all of us are going to talk about you.See you Sunday


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I'll be there with xence. I'll take a GTO.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

you got it


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow, Tom, you should be a writer! That was a great description of everybody - you really had me chuckling! Maybe I'll see you there - I'm only going if Grover drives.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom,

Great diatribe. I'm hoping when I do get a chance to meet ya you'll have a real bad story to tell about me afterwards. "Yeah that Xence guy... for lords sake ... doesn't he know what a shower is...." Or some other oft-used joke.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tomhocars is a whiner.....*

I'm going back to the Howl list where I am appreciated. -Bob Beers


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Tom,

I will be attending, and would love a Red GTO.

Jerry: I am driving over 3 and a half hours from upstate NY. I have attended the show before, and can tell you that is is worth the trip.

Fred


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

ok Fred


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL
Tom I've met a few of these guys and you nailed them all! Wish it wasn't so far to the show. I'm sure it'll be a good one.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm coming Tom .I'll take whatever you'll give me( a car that is).Hold me one each of your special 55 chevys.But hey my printer doesn't work so i can't bring a copy of this......lol


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Tom...*

Be glad to stop by and say hello. Nice offer... thanks in advance!!!! I'll take a Road Runner in any color except Lime Green... cya Sunday... nuther dave


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> I'm going back to the Howl list where I am appreciated. -Bob Beers


 Or so you think....  


Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

mopar78 said:


> I'm coming Tom .I'll take whatever you'll give me( a car that is).Hold me one each of your special 55 chevys.But hey my printer doesn't work so i can't bring a copy of this......lol


CHEAP EXCUSE.GO BUY ONE.NEXT


----------



## ps0vxg (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the offer Tom. I'll be attending. I look forward to this show every year. A GTO would be great, Candy Red if possible.

Thanks and see you there.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I have an offer for anyone that supports Hobby Talk Slots.Just tell me sometime from now to Saturday at 12:00 noon that you are coming to the show and I'll give you a choice of a free Dash Gto or Road Runner.Your choice of colorJust tell me on this post and take a copy of it to the show with your screen name and give it to me at the show.No paper no car.Everyone would say they were from Hobby Talk Slots if I didn't get some kind of proof.I/m just tryng to get more people into the threads and to meet some of the other people that have the same hobby.See you all there.
> Tom Stumpf


I have to work, can I still get a free body? 
Oh, by the way hi! 
I did not want a "NO" on a technicality!

Thanks for the pup trailers!


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Tom, I'll be there as usual, any color GTO would be greatly appreciated, Thanks, Al Markin


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

A Candy Purple Roadrunner sounds sweet. See you then.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

tomhocars said:


> CHEAP EXCUSE.GO BUY ONE.NEXT


But at least it's the truth about my printer... lol..I'm broke from buying all those dash bodies from Dan and you.........I'll see you at the show on sunday.At least hold me one each(1 tjet,1 afx ) of those special 55s you are having made.Thanks
Joe


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

T-Jet Racer said:


> I have to work, can I still get a free body?
> Oh, by the way hi!
> I did not want a "NO" on a technicality!
> 
> Thanks for the pup trailers!




NO GET A NEW JOB


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok Joe


----------



## dad213 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi,Hope to see you at the show. Pete.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Tom, thanks for the red GTO body, it was a nice gift! My pleasure meeting you, I enjoyed the quick chat. Thanks again, Al Markin


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm surprised there haven't been more posts on this but absolutely true to his word Tom gave me a '55 Bel Air body. To be honest I have never been a big '55 enthusiast, I know many of you are and that's cool, it just doesn't happen to be one my bigger interests. HOWEVER, Tom's dash bodies are so unbelievably nice it is not even funny. I showed my wife a bunch of cars that I had gotten from various vendors and the first thing she picked out was that car. "WOW, what's that one honey?" Was my wife's first question. I took it out and showed her and man alive I kept holding onto the car while looking at some movie and messing around with some of the other stuff I'd gotten. Just a beautifully done body.

No kidding that is one of the absolutely cleanest nicest looking pieces I now have in my collection. I ran down to my basement to check to see if the chassis I got worked correctly so I could take it around the track for a few laps. 

All I can say is a big thank you to Tom. It was a pleasure to meet you for the 2 minutes I was able to speak with you. Looking forward to seeing you again, maybe at the next show. 

Unfortunately I did not get a chance to meet everyone I would have liked to. Way things go sometimes I guess. 

Now this is a sidenote on what will most likely be a long posting:

I started asking around a bit for magnet matchers because of the things I was looking for I need tools for my cars now. I'm currently looking for a magnet matcher, and I asked around several times at rabbit racing and DRM (I think that was it) and a couple of others, noone had one. I know there is a post on it somewhere and I'm going to have to look it up. I'm looking to be able to use this on my AFX magnatraction cars and now that I met a couple of other guys I guess I'm going to have to start racing the t-jets. I was never against them but I grew up in the 70's when the magnatraction's and the gplus' were the big thing so that's always been my main interest.

Change of pace one more time. I bought 2 stock parma controllers (i'm almost positive I bought them from DRM). I got a decent price and away I went happy because I had 2 controllers for 2 other lanes that I currently only had the junky stock controllers. I got home wired the controllers up and began attempting to use the first one.... no dice. The controller seemed to be stuck in the on position. I couldn't figure it out, so I look real closely at the controller and the resistor in my perfectly brand new controller is completely messed up. I had literally just taken it out of the box. I wasn't happy. I wasn't mad that it happened but I have no idea how to get a hold of (Dave - I think it was) at DRM to see if maybe he can help me out in the changing of the resistor. I looked pretty closely at it and it looks like the resistor itself is just a factory defect, no foul play whatsoever. Can anyone help me out in being able to get a hold of these guys? The booth I'm talking about, when you first walk in go to the back left corner and there was a guy there selling these and several other brand new parts. Any help would be appreciated.

Well that's all for the moment.

Cheers,
Xence


----------

